# Ten Hiding Places for the Famous and Fallen



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

— The board just told you to back your bags.  Your team just came in second — again.  You lost the election by a landslide.  The SEC is on the line informing you that you are about to be indicted.
How to Get Far Away 

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=86544







Los Ombues Lodge, Argentina


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2014)

Too rich for me. I'll just hide under my bed..............IF  I can get that monster to give me a little room.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2014)

They can't just go home and sulk, huh?   ...


----------

